
Ask HN: From C++ to C#? - indicud
I&#x27;ve almost exclusively coded in C++ for a few years, however I&#x27;d like to switch over to C# for job reasons. What&#x27;s the fastest way for someone like me to get acquainted with C#?
======
shtepsel
JavaScript. Worst shit.

